# Bean bag chair filling?



## shining

I would like to make dd a bean bag chair for Christmas but it seems the filling is just as expensive as buying a new chair once shipping is calculated. Any creative ideas for filling?

Thanks!

Staci


----------



## Labrat407

They have things packed in foam chips all the time. Might do to use as a filling.


----------



## alpha phi

The bean bag chair I had (store bought) was stuffed with shredded stryofoam
Found that out when it ripped....what a mess 

Sounds like a good way to get rid of all those shipping "peanuts"
or break up some of the stryofoam that everything else is packed with.


----------



## CraftyDiva

Have you checked eBay?

Amazon.com has the beads for $16 (2.5 cubic feet).


----------



## ovsfarm

Could you buy an old, ugly one at a thrift shop, cut it open, rinse the peanuts inside if needed (they float so all you would need to do is spray them in the kitchen sink)? You could probably get one for a couple of dollars.


----------



## steff bugielski

needlecraft.com sells them wholesale. Give them a call to find out price.


----------



## shining

Thanks to all of you for your ideas. I like the idea of recycling old shipping peanuts or the like. I may try and go that route. 

Thanks again!

Staci


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

the styrofoam peanuts work pretty well, but you'll find it packs down the more you sit in it, so just pick up the chair and shake it once in awhile.

I use the peanuts to fill floor pillows for my dogs. they can nest in it, push the peanuts around a bit, make a nice little "hole" to lay down in. AND it has insulation properties, so it stays nice and warm as they sleep. the dogs love them.


----------



## artificer

Go to the local lumberyard and check out the bags of shredded expanded polystyrene foam insulation. At our local Menards store its 5 cubic foot for $5.99 Most of the beads are separated, with only a few blocks/chunks. (at least in the bag I picked up)

I don't know if the normal chair beads are higher density/stronger, but at this price, you can top off the chair a lot. 

Michael


----------



## Hoosiermom

The wheels are rolling........ Warmth, easy to handle.......can use these peanuts and such to make ~~drawing blank~~ door thingys, you know to keep the cold out. What are they called. Anywho, I think I will try that too.


----------



## radiofish

Hoosiermom said:


> The wheels are rolling........ Warmth, easy to handle.......can use these peanuts and such to make ~~drawing blank~~ door thingys, you know to keep the cold out. What are they called. Anywho, I think I will try that too.


 My mom would make what she called "door snakes" back in Michigan. Lay them along the base of outside doors. She decorated them with button eyes, and a string tounge also...... Who knew that there were so many uses for used shipping styrofoam peanuts????


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

I'm not sure the peanuts would be good for a door snake. they absorb heat and/or reflect it back to the dog in my pillows.....not sure they'd be enough to keep out a draft.

the door snakes are usually filled with sand or something of the like, aren't they? heavy things...altho...oh crud. now you've got me thinking about it and i'm going to have to try one! 

I wonder if they'd make good beaded curtains?


----------



## Hoosiermom

Beaded Curtains...........................
__________________
Now theres' an idea, if only they came in different colors. Of course the spray paint for cratfs might be an idea. Fishing line, needle, patients here we go again..........


----------

